# Take a seat



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I started at 10am this morning working on this rush job of a toybox seat. I got everything finished apart from fitting the soft closers and routing the name on the front. Not bad going I thought.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty nice


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee


Nice job , I made one like that for my oldest girl (big toy box seat) out of pine about 40 years ago I was sure it would not last long but it has ,the last time I was in GA. it was on the front porch and still looking good ,she ask me to sign it on the bottom and I said sure you bet, and to my surprise I did it when I made it for her the date and all .. 


========


mailee said:


> I started at 10am this morning working on this rush job of a toybox seat. I got everything finished apart from fitting the soft closers and routing the name on the front. Not bad going I thought.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like that base, Alan.

I am looking at something like that for my chest of drawers.

What was the dimension of the timber used?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done Alan looks real good, fast too.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Well James the timber was 18mm laminated pine panels which come in sheets of 10' x 2' I built it with the following dimensions: 17"H x 18"D x 36"W. I made it to these dimensions as the customer wanted to fit it into his car to deliver it. 
I got the name routed on the toybox this morning and this afternoon the soft closers arrived so I got those fitted and the box finished.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I was going to say it takes me a whole day to fit up my panels and dry them. That is if I dig out all my clamps from under the lumber pile. You do great work and fast also. When I put the name in some thing I usually do the name in the boards then make the panels around it. Just in case I do it wrong. Not as sure of my self as you.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes John, it does speed things up using laminated boards. It owuld have taken me another day or so to laminate all the boards up for this project. I know what you mean about messing up on the letters...I have done in the past! Luckily it was a small sign so no big deal. I have done so many signs now I am confident of my abilities otherwise I would have routed it first before any glue ups. With letters of this size it is much easier I am glad to say and it only took me around 30 mins to do.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice looking box Alan. Thanks for sharing it with us. I also noticed that you added some sort of hardware on both sides of the seat to hold the lid up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry Alan, my question was confusing when I re-read it.

What I was asking was the timber dimensions for the base.

Is this just one layer of 18mm pine with a rebate? - looks thicker.....

Is there a base platform that the box sits on?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Ah I see James, yes the base moulding is made of four pieces of 18mm X 100mm. It is just mitred at the corners with blocks in the internal corners sat lower by 25mm so the box sits inside and rests on the blocks. These blocks are glued and screwed onto the bottom of the box. HTH.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mailee said:


> Ah I see James, yes the base moulding is made of four pieces of 18mm X 100mm. It is just mitred at the corners with blocks in the internal corners sat lower by 25mm so the box sits inside and rests on the blocks. These blocks are glued and screwed onto the bottom of the box. HTH.


Thanks.

This is similar to the method used by Norm in the New Yankee Workshop plans. Norm used dovetails and had a 1x1 ledge around the inside.


----------



## dsnider (Aug 25, 2011)

*Bringing Back Memories*

Thanks for the pictures, they bring back so many memories. Twenty years ago I built a similar chest for my daughter. Your work is much better than mine was then. I am amazed at how much work you accomplished it such a short time.


----------



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice looking box Alan. I am new to using routers, and I enjoy how much they add some character to a wood project. Do you use templates for the letters? I haven't used a template yet, but am looking into that for the future.

Josh

San Diego


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Josh, No I print the letters out from the computer and then transfer them to the wood and use the router hend held to cut them out. HTH.


----------

